# Laying sod



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm not a landscaping pro, but here's how I've done it successfully. 
I use a mower cart or a wheelbarrow to haul the sod pieces around. I use a machete to chop the sod in half to stagger the joints from row to row, and to shape and fit it around odd-shaped places (flowerbeds, etc.) 
Don't leave the outer edges exposed (will dry out). I use a flathead shovel to dig a very small V to tuck the outer edges down in. I lay out the edges of the area that I'm sodding first, and then fill it all in.
Push the sod tight against its neighboring pieces.
If the soil is compacted, you may want to consider tilling the surface before laying the sod. I don't use fertilizer right under sod because I want the roots to shoot down deeper, but you might mix some in the soil if you till it.
Then, water the heck out of it, especially the first 3 weeks.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## rodg2915 (Feb 28, 2007)

How much does sod go for?


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

RookVega said:


> Hi, I am rehabbing a house and I have never layed sod before. There is sparse grass all over the yard and I would like to have a nice green lawn in a month. What should I do to prepare for laying the sod, and helping the seams grow in, etc. Also what kind of equipment would I need? Thanks for any help in advance.


GREEN SIDE UP!!:laughing: Sorry, I just couldn't resist. As suggested, tilling the existing soil will greatly help the roots to establish themselves, and water frequently. If you are tilling, I would mix in some recommended fertilizer. Besides a tiller, you should not need more than basic garden rakes. Some pros will roll the new sod with a water roller, but I don't think this is esssential.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Depends. You can go to a yuppie nursery and get it for $2.50 for 2x3, or a bit cheaper at Home Depot, or even cheaper at a sod farm.


----------

